# Sticky  Poll time! How do you park your loader?



## Hoodoo Valley

Just curious how you leave your loader positioned when not in use, and whether inside or outside? If covered, answer as "inside". This should be interesting!


----------



## Larry in OK

I park mine inthe shop and put the boom down with the bucket up as per the owners manual. The reason given is that thiat position retracts all the hydraulic rams protecting them from possible damage from the elements.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

That's it! That's what I was wondering. I see people leaving their loaders up and the buckets tipped down outside, exposing the rams. Always bothered me! Well, I know the way the poll is going to go now! Thanks Larry!


----------



## grnspot110

I leave my 790 inside with the bucket off & boom down to take pressure of hyd. system! Lack of space is the reason the bucket (quick-tach) is left outside. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

When you adding on Grnspt?


----------



## Fordfarm

It depends....
I don't have inside storage, so I park the tractor outside. In the winter, I either have to leave the arms down, and curl the bucket into dump position, or set blocks under the bucket so it doesn't freeze to the ground. Also, during "rain" season, the bucket needs to be in the dump position so it doesn't fill with water. . One way or another, those rams are gonna be exposed. I've found out over the years, though, that the rams can take a LOT of weather related abuse, where as the bucket can't.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I don't know Fordfarm. I think the buckets can take more weather than the rams myself. The bucket is just a thick steel box, whereas the rams are precision machined and polished, with lots of seals and wipers. I'd sure think that leaving the rams contacted would prevent them shafts from oxidation which would help to wipe out your seals. By leaving the rods in, you prevent the oxygen and elements from getting to those rods and contaminating your hydraulic oil, as the rods are emmersed in the oil while sitting. I don't know, but it makes me cringe thinking about it. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## Fordfarm

That "polishing and machining" is what helps keep the rams cleaner. You get more dirt/grit/grime on the rods just working in the dirt. The only place I've seen a rod rust is right where it contacts the seal. It's pretty common practice to see construction companies leave their buckets tipped down and the arms up a ways. If a ram gets "frozen" for one reason or another - you can push it IN, but you can't push it OUT. Maybe if you left it out in the weather, exposed for 2-3 years without moving the thing it would be a problem, but not the average joe tractor that gets used.

I have several cylinders that I bought at an auction. They came from a farm not far from here, and had been laying - extended - in the mud, dirt, and cow s*** of the guys barn since he died 5-6 years ago. I hosed one off, installed new hoses and mounted it on my plow in December. It works like a new one, and you can't tell it had been laying around in the muck for years.

I am on the lookout right now for a bucket for my loader. It looks like someone shot it with a 12ga. The thing rusted through because the prior owner had the tractor parked outside when he wasn't using it. He always parked it with the arms down, and the bucket up. Any water would stay in the thing, and the rust ate through the bucket.


----------



## Thomas

Since tadpole bucket w/slight forward tip float setting for arms into ground..serve as drainage also second break I wheel block tires..most of newer HST models suggest one engage clutch pedal also tractor transmission in neutral if tractor not use for period of time...my reason for bucket setting.


----------



## harddock

I park inside with boom down and bucket level on floor. Once I shut off the tractor I do relieve some pressure on the bucket. If there is an attachment on the 3ph I lower that and relieve the tension. If the backhoe is on I lower that and relieve the pressure. I voted Other. 



John Deere 770 4x4


----------



## rsmith335

Oh, I just have a carry all and a scraper that mounts on the three point on the ole Ford 51 8N. I always store implements ,inside or out where they won't hold water, just like my threads.:lmao:


----------



## rsmith335

I missed something here, I went down to the shop and looked at my 8N, and I can't find any hydrolic cylenders on the out side of my tractor, do you think I have a factory recall coming in the near future?


----------



## LostValley

*Bucket Position*

I fibbed on the poll. Usually have boom down, bucket curled and wish it was in dump position when it is full of water. We DO actually get rain in Calif. After seeing post referring to rams and weather it is ok to dump bucket(s) of water. Thanks for tip. Guess if ever a new tractor arrives it will have a manual and i'll read it.


----------



## LostValley

Rick, But it isn't flowing downhill )


----------



## mwnayl

After seeing several big "flakes" of green-painted steel peel off the inside of my loader bucket, I NEVER leave it parked outside without curling the bucket down. Once on the ground, you can relieve the pressure in the lines by moving the joystick in all four directions repeatedly until it stops moving. Its been outside for nearly 4 years, and the only rust I see is on the bucket, not the hydraulic rams.


----------



## wjjones

Fordfarm said:


> It depends....
> I don't have inside storage, so I park the tractor outside. In the winter, I either have to leave the arms down, and curl the bucket into dump position, or set blocks under the bucket so it doesn't freeze to the ground. Also, during "rain" season, the bucket needs to be in the dump position so it doesn't fill with water. . One way or another, those rams are gonna be exposed. I've found out over the years, though, that the rams can take a LOT of weather related abuse, where as the bucket can't.


 Yep those buckets will rust through quick with standing water in them all it takes is one knick in the paint for the moisture to get into the metal. I always try to level the bucket flat out, and boom down to keep the water from standing in the bucket.


----------



## Upper5Percent

mwnayl said:


> After seeing several big "flakes" of green-painted steel peel off the inside of my loader bucket, I NEVER leave it parked outside without curling the bucket down. Once on the ground, you can relieve the pressure in the lines by moving the joystick in all four directions repeatedly until it stops moving. Its been outside for nearly 4 years, and the only rust I see is on the bucket, not the hydraulic rams.


Run you bucket into piles of gravel a couple of seasons and you won't worry about won't worry about paint flaking off your bucket...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

PaulChristenson said:


> Run you bucket into piles of gravel a couple of seasons and you won't worry about won't worry about paint flaking off your bucket...


You got that right! Paint nor rust don't stay there long that's for sure!


----------



## cetane

Guys if you have a real hydraulic cylinder then it is chromed. Thats why they dont rust till you knick the chrome covering. The only time I saw a cylinder rust was on a dump truck hoist that is meant to be closed 99.99% of the time. Yes CHROME :dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

My neighbor has a backhoe that has been setting a few years, and the chrome is all pitted! Chrome apparently has its limits! It bums me out too, because I always wanted that hoe too!


----------



## cetane

Yes more likely got knicked during use. You can take that rod out and get it re chromed for probably $200-$300.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

cetane said:


> Yes more likely got knicked during use. You can take that rod out and get it re chromed for probably $200-$300.


No the whole rod on all three rams are nearly solid pitted rust. It's been sitting for about 5 years in the moisture. I know I get concerned about my cheap piece of crap non chromed JD rods.


----------



## rancher43

if the tractor is inside there are no elements...nice poem, u shd have been a poet...ha


----------



## farmertim

rsmith335 said:


> Oh, I just have a carry all and a scraper that mounts on the three point on the ole Ford 51 8N. I always store implements ,inside or out where they won't hold water, just like my threads.:lmao:


Hey Rick, how does your bladder hold up?

I always store inside now cos I can, with the boom down and the bucket curled to protect the rams, even when I had it outside I would rather have a bucket full of water and have my rams protected.


----------



## ErnieS

I park mine outside with the boom down and the bucket a bit past level with a 4x4r under the heel and a 2 x 8 under the cutting edge. This keeps water from collecting and the bucket off the ground.


----------



## Rusty

My tractor is brand new and at the dealers instrucion I put the boom down,I believe this is more for saftey than for the rams. For now my tractor lives on a trailer as I just recently purchased 10 acres and have not had time to put up a storage facility as yet. I place the three point in the down position,and tilt the bucket just far enough forward as to allow rain water to drain. After tractor is off,in nuetral, with parking brake set, I push the joy stick and three point one last time to release hydraulic pressure. CANT WAIT TO GET MY STORAGE TOGETHER,I absolutley Hate leaving things out in the elements.I live in Florida and the humidity and salt air can turn new steel to rust in a matter of months.


----------



## smithed

*Ask the old farmer*

Since I am a new owner of a tractor with a bucket I ask my father in law, who has been farming fo 60 yrs. He has always kept his boom down with with curl up. A 4x4 under the bucket so if the tractor does not start you can pull it. He has old equipment and is maticulous with prevntative maint. to keep the old stuff running instead of going into debt.


----------



## Upper5Percent

The other reason to have the boom down with the curl up is so that your hydraulic shafts are as covered as much as possible...keep that chrome protected...


----------



## JoeT

I keep mine in a poll barn. Things are a tight fit. So I have the FEL rest on top of my finish mower. This way everything is out of the weather. I also thow a tarp over everything.


----------



## locknut

I park mine on the wall,along with the cab and the front blade.High & dry


----------



## bmax59

That shiny stuff on the cylinder rod is hard chrome! thats different then the chrome on your bumper. If it rusts , then it was damaged or worn thru before the elements got to it . The seals may leak a year or two sooner left out in the elements but they will leak when you don't want them to .


----------



## DrBailey

""Inside with the boom down and the bucket in the dump position""

this is what I would vote for, thread says I already voted ! I dont think so,lol


----------



## SledgeHammer

I park mine inside with arms down and bucket flat to floor. Then shut tractor down and remove all tension. 3 pt down all the way with any components removed.


----------



## Kevin Beitz

Guess I'm different...
I park mine inside with the bucket up on a shelf.
I do this to save room in my barn.
The bucket is up high and dry...
This lets me pull my tractor in another 4-5 feet.


----------



## ErnieS

Kevin Beitz said:


> Guess I'm different...
> I park mine inside with the bucket up on a shelf.
> I do this to save room in my barn.
> The bucket is up high and dry...
> This lets me pull my tractor in another 4-5 feet.


Hope it's a sturdy shelf.


----------



## pogobill

I park mine inside now, always with the boom down and the bucket flat. More of a safety issue than worrying about buckets and rams. Training in the mining field taught us to park this way to avoid a loader or scooptram from rolling away if the brakes bled down when the engine was shut off. 
When I park my tractor this way, I don't have to compromise my safety by getting under a raised boom and bucket to unlock the bumper and pop the hood to do pre-operating checks before I fire it up.


----------



## 546cowboy

Mine is always stored inside with the bucket flat on the floor. I don't know where all of you live but I've seen a lot of cylinders that are rusted which means they leak fluid. That is one reason my skid loader sits inside when not in use.


----------



## DurhamFarms

I park it right in front of the house (the neighbors really love it!) with the loader bottom flat and the arms down. After reading this thread, now I know better.


----------



## ACS

*Acs*

I park mine inside,boom down and bucket flat on the floor. Hopefully no strain on the system. I picked OTHER.:cheers:


----------



## mwnayl

Mine is parked outside, under a carport. I put the bucket on the ground with a slight dump position (down) so I don't catch my foot on the sharp corners when walking by. I always release all the hydraulic pressure by slightly moving the control lever in the order specified on the tractor mounting, in all four primary directions. This method also allows any moisture to run out of the bucket.


----------



## ftorleans1

I was beginning to wonder if anybody would mention the Chrome. Cetane is absolutely correct. All good hydraulic rams have a good Chrome plating. If you have to store such equipment outside, no worries about leaving the buckets tilted enough to keep from collecting water. Think of it this way, we have a lot of older cars and trucks running the roads which have the old steel bumpers with chrome plating. If the plating was done correctly, they are still holding up well. Of course, if the cylinders are pitted, I would take extra measures to protect the ram. I do the same as above when it comes to removing excess stress on the system. Neutralize the valve system to take pressure off of the valves and seals.


----------



## rocket

I guess same as forks on a motorbike. They are always extended and in the elements.

For what it's worth, all the loaders I see parked up in quarries here in Australia are outside with the bucket flat or slightly tilted forward.

And I have seen quite a few buckets with two holes in the back of the bucket, for those that park with the bucket rotated all the way back. But I haven't seen any loaders parked this way yet.

Cheers


----------



## foz682

Bucket flat on the ground, or if the bale spear is on then the tip of the spear is tipped towards the ground for safety.


----------



## reckless

rocket said:


> I guess same as forks on a motorbike. They are always extended and in the elements.
> 
> For what it's worth, all the loaders I see parked up in quarries here in Australia are outside with the bucket flat or slightly tilted forward.
> 
> And I have seen quite a few buckets with two holes in the back of the bucket, for those that park with the bucket rotated all the way back. But I haven't seen any loaders parked this way yet.
> 
> Cheers


Another thing i see in Outback Australia is the bucket placed upside down to protect some other item from theft


----------



## MBTRAC

I always park inside, & taught from the start on our family farms to park with boom lowered & cyl closed, bucket curled up nice & stable on cut to fit wooded chocks mounted on a pallet (so you don't knock the shed or bucket floor around unnessarily & makes it easy to swap/move the FEL bucket, forks..etc around) & all hyd's "unloaded" including TPL/remotes post engine shutdown.
Makes for safe & easy prestart underbonnet checks & also eliminates any potential risk of the hyd's implements lowering/damaging anything or more importantly *anyone* - like kids who habitually jump on stationary farm tractors & play with controls........better to take a few minutes to be safe as possible than a lifetime of sorrow....don't underestimate the potential for grief from any sized tractor, implement & especially FEL's ( & independently stored buckets, forks, implements ..etc.)


----------



## bosshogg

Any hydraulic implement should be stored with all cylinders fully retracted if possible to limit corrosion on the cylinder shafts.


----------



## thirdroc17

Last time I had a loader was ** years ago on the farm. How it was parked would be best called as "varies with circumstances", but usually down and flat, inside, pressures relieved. That means, less than half the time.

For what it's worth, this has been a very interesting thread. I have my personal opinions, and would nod wholeheartedly with those who agree, yet, I'd read others arguments and ya know, GOOD POINTS!

So now I don't know which is my preference, other than inside as all equipment should be. (No, not all of my stuff is inside, it done outgrew available storage room) Guess it's a good thing a loader is still on my "Bucket List" and not on my list of haves.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

bosshogg said:


> Any hydraulic implement should be stored with all cylinders fully retracted if possible to limit corrosion on the cylinder shafts.


My Kubota BX manual advises retracting all cylinder shafts when the unit is being stored, and that if you cannot retract the cylinders fully, that you should apply grease to all exposed portions of the shafts exposed.


----------



## Argee

I park mine with the bucket flat so it doesn't fill with rain and the hydraulics relieved. Done that way for years and there's not a spot of rust on the red.


----------



## dieseldanf350

Argee said:


> I park mine with the bucket flat so it doesn't fill with rain and the hydraulics relieved. Done that way for years and there's not a spot of rust on the red.


I do the same as you, I also lower the three point hitch when park, I have seven ft. box blade makes good parking brake.


----------



## oldguychuck

just been reading the comments about the tractor bucket again. I usually keep mine in my shop, bucket down on the ground. I have a short chunk of 6x6 there for the bottom to rest on instead of the dirt.

Something no one has mentioned - I went and got a used grader blade - about 6" wide, probably 8' long, and about 3/4" thick. It's full of square holes for bolts fastening it to a road grader. I simply cut it to lenth to nicely fit inside my bucket right at the front leading edge, clamped it down, and welded it in place. Takes all the hits from secret big rocks that my tractor likes to discover.

oldguychuck


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

oldguychuck said:


> just been reading the comments about the tractor bucket again. I usually keep mine in my shop, bucket down on the ground. I have a short chunk of 6x6 there for the bottom to rest on instead of the dirt.
> 
> Something no one has mentioned - I went and got a used grader blade - about 6" wide, probably 8' long, and about 3/4" thick. It's full of square holes for bolts fastening it to a road grader. I simply cut it to lenth to nicely fit inside my bucket right at the front leading edge, clamped it down, and welded it in place. Takes all the hits from secret big rocks that my tractor likes to discover.
> 
> oldguychuck


I've already got a cutting edge bolted to my bucket and they sure get tore up!


----------



## TonyH

I think the question that is being asked is.. do you leave your machine with the Hydraulic pistons exposed to the elements or do you position the bucket and adjust the height of the loader arms to bring the Piston into the cylinders.
I believe some machines have hydraulics that work opposite other machines so Im' not sure we can conclude Piston orientation from this Poll.


----------



## old149

ByeBye:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::lmao:Any operator always grounds his machines when the machines are shutdown you push the hydraulic leavers forward for safety 
bucket are turn over to keep the rain out
56 years heavy equipment operator 
old 149
P S don't forget the bean can over the stake and seat up


----------



## old149

:dazedISTON arms are made of chrome steel they don't rust unless you are carless and nick them 
you ground any equipment just to keep people from playing with them hitting tte controls and killing one that would be hard to live with
on a construction job if you don't ground your equipment you might be looking for a new job
old149


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

old149 said:


> :dazedISTON arms are made of chrome steel they don't rust unless you are carless and nick them
> you ground any equipment just to keep people from playing with them hitting tte controls and killing one that would be hard to live with
> on a construction job if you don't ground your equipment you might be looking for a new job
> old149


But my neighbor has a back hoe that's been sitting about 10 years and the chrome on his rams are totally toasted with solid rust.


----------



## TonyH

tractor beam said:


> But my neighbor has a back hoe that's been sitting about 10 years and the chrome on his rams are totally toasted with solid rust.


Yup Not all chrome is bulletproof.

My Loader bucket; I turn up to keep the pistons in. It is a 4:1 bucket so the Rain drains.

The backhoe section Is situated with the Dipper fully extended and the Bucket full open and laying on the ground. So most of the pistons are covered ..all but the Boom


----------



## old149

ByeBye:usa::usa::lmao::lmao:bulletproof 
Yes not all chrome steel is the same a little grease goes a long way PM PM PM 
l wish I could find a back hoe that hase been setting for 10 years I could be making some spending mone
old 149


----------



## speedwrench

Park with bucket in full dump position. Keeps rain water out. Also my ford 7109 loader is double walled so it keeps water out. I use it often enouph that I dont worry about cylinders rusting. Hopefully soon there will be a new shop to park it in, and it wont be an issue. Just got done paying for daughter's college.


----------



## lexc269

You are correct about ram protection another reason the owners manual refers to this position several times and being part of your winterizing and storage preparation was to put as much hyd. fluid back to tank minimizing oil to metal contact surface will keep condensation at a minimum , as well greasing the attachments are usually done in this position with overall making it easy to do any inspection needed


----------



## ben70b

Cutting edge resting flat on the ground


----------



## 546cowboy

Well I am kind of limited myself because the cylinders leak some if I leave the bucket turned up and all the way down. I found that if I leave the tilt cylinders extended on the bucket and lower the lift cylinders down with the bucket on the floor it doesn't leak. So that is the way I do it but it is stored inside. If I had to leave it outside I would have to live with the leaking.


----------



## smokinmad

*Loader Position*

My thought on this subject is this. I lower my bucket to the ground, turn the tractor off and move my joystick around to release all pressure on the loader. My thought is this, Hydraulic hoses, under pressure, are more apt to wear out faster. People always complain because their Hydraulics Leak, so I try an give my hoses a little break from all that pressure edro:


----------



## smokinmad

Speedwrench
I copy on the College Payments. I was looking forward to my new shop also. Then an accident at work left my Wife permanently Disabled. Oh well, my ole girl probably wouldn't know how to act, with a roof over her head.


----------



## bensdad

Inside. Shut off engine, then relieve hydrolic preasure.


----------



## wjkrostek

I have to leave mine with it in the dump position to get the hood open. after being parked a few weeks it needs to be primed to start and to do that i have to lift the hood . The guard sticks out and I can't swing it out of the way to open the hood with the bucket flat or curled up. rust on the pistons has never been a problem for me and I have stuff that is over 30 years old. Park it inside when I can, more to protect the seat. I wish I had a cab .


----------



## piper235

*no load*

regardless of inside or outside, hydraulic cyliners should always be "stored" with no load on them. saves valves, cylinder seals and hoses. never seen a hydraulic tandem disc stored over the winter in an "up" position with pressure on the cylinder or hoses. truck boxes are not left up even overnite unless it is done so to eliminate rain from pooling inthemt. better option would be to park the cab uphill. 

some years ago i left a loader up overnite and it was poised over my ancient but working two row planter. i did this to squeeze the tractor in the shed to avoid some foul weather. during the night what appeared to be a perfectly good hose split and the loader crushed the seed boxes! i paid dearly for "new" used planter boxes. i vowed never again to make that mistake again. now, if i have a choice the loader bucket will get wet and the seed boxes will maintain their original shape! 

glad i wasn't under that loader when the hose broke. i'm short anyway but if that bucket had come down on top of me i would currently have to look up to see a pocket gopher's vest buttons.


----------



## old149

All equment needs to be grounded whin left safety plus like you said take presher off dump trucks lift up 2 feet put a 4/4 on rail drop bed open tail gate Where there is a lot of snow raise 5feet slide 4/4 bake Moore both sides of rail drop box slowely. Spray box with diesel Old149


----------



## ArkyBass

This is a fun thread! Store mine outside arms down, bucket turned over so I can set on it and drink a beer. I all ways relieve the pressure after shut down.


----------



## sotxbill

Seen too many rusted shafts... pitted and ruined .. I leave them down and curled... all shafts are covered. dirty pitted shafts also ruin the end seals quicker and shorten the life of cyls and make them leak sooner. Lots of special cyls are non obtainium on parts and seals.... So ruin a $1000 cyl or a $300 bucket...And dont even get into backhoe cyls...


buckets are just metal... I paint them every couple of years with a cheap spray can of black paint.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

sotxbill said:


> Seen too many rusted shafts... pitted and ruined .. I leave them down and curled... all shafts are covered. dirty pitted shafts also ruin the end seals quicker and shorten the life of cyls and make them leak sooner. Lots of special cyls are non obtainium on parts and seals.... So ruin a $1000 cyl or a $300 bucket...And dont even get into backhoe cyls...
> 
> 
> buckets are just metal... I paint them every couple of years with a cheap spray can of black paint.


Yep! Those cylinders are much more vulnerable to damage than a bucket.


----------



## jhngardner367

One of my neighbors has a Ford / New Holland CUT and if he has to park it outside,for any reason,he rolls the bucket forward,and lowers it,then covers the rams with some 2.5" shop vac hoses,that he split down the side.Sort of like those wire looms .
Even if he rolls the bucket back, all it does is pops the covers off.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

One thing the info tells us is that there's a lot of folks who need indoor storage for their tractors!:lmao:


----------



## ben70b

Depend on if I have been hauling manure really!


----------



## oldguychuck

I park mine the very same as ben70b shows in his picture - nose out ready to go.

I do tip my bucket further - all the way. Years ago I went to the Dept of Highways and got a couple of old grader blades and cut them to fit my bucket. I welded one on and still no needed to replace it. It does save bends and twists in the bucket lip itself - quite pleased with it actually.

Happy Easter one & all, as we go hopping down the bunny trail !!!!!!

oldguychuck


----------



## dozer966

Mine is boom down bucket slitely down to keep rain out have a 4x4 at back of bucket to prevent curl back. Packings leak a bit. I rather the safety aspect. Chrome can be replaced, life can not.


----------



## deerhide

With all the pistons out of sight or grease them throughly.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Looking the stats over, it appears that their are a lot of folks that need some buildings!


----------



## willys55

glad to see I was in the top 30%...LOL, as far as pressure in the lines, they will dry rot long before the will leak from a fitting. I have been making my own hoses for 30 years, both gates and parker presses. Not one hose on my wrecker ever leaked and I left the booms up above the winching deck all the time.


----------



## z445guy

The way I was taught was to leave all movable parts of equipment are to be put on the ground and buckets were they can't collect water , holds more when cold nights come in to play when October comes around when it starts to get cold out at night . The power of ice is unbelievable if you know what I mean if you live north of the mason/Dixon line in the u.s.a . Anybody knows if you live in the states in the snow belt and have a worn bucket and you didn't get a chance to re face the bottom of the bucket and just kept going to were it out what happens if water gets in it , the water freezes and breaks the welds


----------



## jhngardner367

If I HAD a loader,...I'd park it on a certain neighbor's car!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Willy A

Im fortunate enough to be able to store mine inside, boom down and bucket curled up. Even though the rams are chrome I try to give them all the protection possible. Just a thought for the folks that keep them outside. If I stored my loader outside, I would rather have water in the bucket than my rams exposed. If you choose to not want your bucket filling up with water, just put a coat of grease on the rams...And yes, wipe it off when you go to use the loader.


----------



## Willy A

jhngardner367 said:


> If I HAD a loader,...I'd park it on a certain neighbor's car!:lmao::lmao::lmao:


It would be kind of fun!


----------



## z445guy

Proper way is bucket in tbe dump position and cutting-edge touching the ground 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## geoff l

I don't have a loader, but do have a two ton excavator, that's boom down bucket in the dump position, outside.


----------



## PJ161

If you want, you can leave the bucket in the curled position by drilling a hole on each side of the lowest part of the sides, 3/4 inch works, now the rams are protected and the water drains out. Just keep the holes clear. PJ


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

PJ161 said:


> If you want, you can leave the bucket in the curled position by drilling a hole on each side of the lowest part of the sides, 3/4 inch works, now the rams are protected and the water drains out. Just keep the holes clear. PJ


That's actually a great idea. I park mine indoors when not in use, but the numerous times I've parked the tractor in my garage with snow packed in the bucket, then it melts. this would allow the snow juice to drain.


----------



## PJ161

If someone is looking for a new tractor with a front end loader, I would recommend getting one with a skid steer type quick disconnect bucket attachment. Not only does it make removing the bucket easy, other available attachments can be quickly connected if needed. I had a set of forks made for mine, which can be changed easily in a couple minutes. Post hole augers, grab buckets plus other attachments are available also. PJ


----------



## eddie0225

I take mine off it's a 3 point and sit it nose down up against my old hitching post


----------



## Bill Russell

If I ever get mine out of the shop again, I shall read and heed: protect the cylinders! Makes perfect sense. Not sure about the backhoe...

After finding out how rare and difficult these injection pumps are, I'll prolly just bring the whole damn tractor in the bedroom, so's I can keep an eye on it.


----------



## Chet McVay

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Just curious how you leave your loader positioned when not in use, and whether inside or outside? If covered, answer as "inside". This should be interesting!


Usually I have my tractors inside the shop with the boom down and the bucket curled up. However since my Bolens came back not running well, excessive smoke and a leaky muffler (didn't leak before it went into the repair shop, but the engine didn't knock before either) I am parking it in the car port on the side of the shop, boom down, Bucket in dump position (my extra e-brake).


----------



## Chet McVay

Chet McVay said:


> Usually I have my tractors inside the shop with the boom down and the bucket curled up. However since my Bolens came back not running well, excessive smoke and a leaky muffler (didn't leak before it went into the repair shop, but the engine didn't knock before either) I am parking it in the car port on the side of the shop, boom down, Bucket in dump position (my extra e-brake).


P.S. if you spray your hydraulic cylinders with WD 40 it will keep the rain and condensation off. When I loaned my River Boat to my son for a trip to the San Juan Island he did not rinse it down and lube the steering ram. I learned this trick the hard way! Also don't loan your boat or your tractor to your son if he is under 50!


----------



## Groo

got kids, so all hydraulics need to resting.


----------



## Wayne Eastwood

Per just about all hydraulic manuals and service providers, best practices are to lower attachment, and release all stored hydraulic pressure from the system, after shutting off the engine. On newer electrical over hydraulic systems, you have to turn the ignition on, with engine not running, then function all controls and valves to release pressure, then turn off ignition. 
Seals are damaged more frequently than cylinder rods, unless you're storing them outside in a corrosion rich environment, like coastal environment with heavy salt content. 
Normal weather rarely damages the finish on cylinder rods.


----------



## Groo

Wayne Eastwood said:


> Per just about all hydraulic manuals and service providers, best practices are to lower attachment, and release all stored hydraulic pressure from the system, after shutting off the engine. On newer electrical over hydraulic systems, you have to turn the ignition on, with engine not running, then function all controls and valves to release pressure, then turn off ignition.
> Seals are damaged more frequently than cylinder rods, unless you're storing them outside in a corrosion rich environment, like coastal environment with heavy salt content.
> Normal weather rarely damages the finish on cylinder rods.


Most modern hydraulic valves are pilot operated. You need hydraulic flow to to sift the spool at all. Basically pilot operated valves have a very small pilot flow at a tightly regulated pressure. This pilot system shifts the main spools. The electronics only adjust the flow of the pilot system, and do not directly act on the spool.


----------



## Benjamin111

I personally think that different methods are suitable for different occasions, and there is no fixed approach.


----------



## Groo

Benjamin111 said:


> I personally think that different methods are suitable for different occasions, and there is no fixed approach.


Regardless of the situation storing hydraulics in their resting position will keep them from falling for whatever reason and potential crushing someone.


----------



## Groo

I'm less worried about a bit of exposed chrome than I am of the bucket potentially injuring a kid.


----------



## Gamergrammy

Fordfarm said:


> That "polishing and machining" is what helps keep the rams cleaner. You get more dirt/grit/grime on the rods just working in the dirt. The only place I've seen a rod rust is right where it contacts the seal. It's pretty common practice to see construction companies leave their buckets tipped down and the arms up a ways. If a ram gets "frozen" for one reason or another - you can push it IN, but you can't push it OUT. Maybe if you left it out in the weather, exposed for 2-3 years without moving the thing it would be a problem, but not the average joe tractor that gets used.
> 
> I have several cylinders that I bought at an auction. They came from a farm not far from here, and had been laying - extended - in the mud, dirt, and cow s*** of the guys barn since he died 5-6 years ago. I hosed one off, installed new hoses and mounted it on my plow in December. It works like a new one, and you can't tell it had been laying around in the muck for years.
> 
> I am on the lookout right now for a bucket for my loader. It looks like someone shot it with a 12ga. The thing rusted through because the prior owner had the tractor parked outside when he wasn't using it. He always parked it with the arms down, and the bucket up. Any water would stay in the thing, and the rust ate through the bucket.


----------



## macdoesit

Inside, boom down, bucket flat, all pressure released. Clean and wax.


----------



## Mrsig

Inside bucket down flat on the floor open side out.


----------



## JillMitsi2244

harddock said:


> I park inside with boom down and bucket level on floor. Once I shut off the tractor I do relieve some pressure on the bucket. If there is an attachment on the 3ph I lower that and relieve the tension. If the backhoe is on I lower that and relieve the pressure. I voted Other.
> 
> 
> 
> John Deere 770 4x4


Exactly what I do.


----------



## emichaeledwards

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I don't know Fordfarm. I think the buckets can take more weather than the rams myself. The bucket is just a thick steel box, whereas the rams are precision machined and polished, with lots of seals and wipers. I'd sure think that leaving the rams contacted would prevent them shafts from oxidation which would help to wipe out your seals. By leaving the rods in, you prevent the oxygen and elements from getting to those rods and contaminating your hydraulic oil, as the rods are emmersed in the oil while sitting. I don't know, but it makes me cringe thinking about it. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


Yeah, I was leaving my bucket down so it wouldn't hold water, and also to put the points in the ground. Noticed the rams were rusting and quickly put an end to that. Even if I were to park in my shed, with length of tractor either the loader or battery compartment will be outside. I have a lawnmower cover that covers the seat/battery and all instruments/controls.


----------



## mainelytrucks

Larry in OK said:


> I park mine inthe shop and put the boom down with the bucket up as per the owners manual. The reason given is that thiat position retracts all the hydraulic rams protecting them from possible damage from the elements.


I park Outside right now, building a Barn to park it in, but all pistons fully in to protect the pistons and the seals.


----------



## 2billt

My equipment lives outdoors here in the good 'ole Pacific Northwest. I leave it in the safest position possible and never worry about exposed cylinders. I've left it on top of open pits, blocked roadways, up against a building that was falling over, storm damaged trees. Left overnight with full scoops of dirt, gravel, feed, water, wood chips, too many to remember. If I lived elsewhere maybe a different story, but I don't. 
Been running lots of equipment for over 55 yrs now and never had a cylinder problem from exposure. Now, I've bent a few, scraped a few, broke a few and replaced a few on used equipment that I have no back story for, don't know how they were handled before I got them. I've had to replace a few excavator thumb cylinders after loading brush burns a few hundred times. That heat is murder on cylinders in general but the wipers and seals...dang! 
BTW, I've left the loader at fire watch so many times, bucket filled with water. I know a lot of guys that keep their dump beds up to drain for months with lift cylinders extended/ exposed with no cylinder problems. One dude packs grease around the rod head at the wiper and another tapes a bonnet to the rod then drapes over the tube but these cylinders are vertical. The scissor guys don't do anything but block beds. 
With that said....I personally don't care about exposure as much as I care about leaving a cylinder rod in one position for extended periods without any exercise or repositioning.

Great question and fascinating posts.


----------



## JGreene

Larry in OK said:


> I park mine inthe shop and put the boom down with the bucket up as per the owners manual. The reason given is that thiat position retracts all the hydraulic rams protecting them from possible damage from the elements.


Same, but I don't always park it inside....


----------

